# Rod Salvage



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

I know this is probably not worth the time /cost but I thought I would do it anyway and get some practice / learn a bit more about building and repair....so here it goes....

I snapped off, in a screen door, about 6" of a 8 ft Penn Pro Guide flippin stick rated to 2 or 3 ozs... can't remember which....

So rather than throw it away, I though I would make it into a light boat rod....move the 2nd quide down...cut down the handle, remove the cork and put on foam grips. With the top 6" gone the rod is fairly stiff. 

Looking for some suggestions or thoughts other than throwing it away.....

and just for the record the reason why I got it caught in the screen door other than wind and stupidity is that I had to take all of my gear out and off of my truck in Buxton and put it up in the cottage because some AHOLE stole a bucket full of gear out of my truck bed... about $100.00

I also already replaced the rod (for now) with a 7'6" Tsunami Trophy Series...


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

sounds like a plan and a nice project to learn on.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*I am not an expert by any means*

I would just tip the rod as it is. I don't like foam, so I would replace the handles with cork tape and maybe cover with some shrink wrap, but that's just me.

Why do you want to cut down the handle? What is the distance from the butt to the reel seat? IMHO, that could throw the rod balance off.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

croaker said:


> I would just tip the rod as it is. I don't like foam, so I would replace the handles with cork tape and maybe cover with some shrink wrap, but that's just me.
> 
> Why do you want to cut down the handle? What is the distance from the butt to the reel seat? IMHO, that could throw the rod balance off.


I agree with croacker, I wouldn't cut the but section down. You can cut off the current reel seat and rebuild everything on the rod if you want something totally new.


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

The handle to the bottom of the real seat is about 12" (surf rod flippin stick) intend on cutting down to about 8"...also the diameter of the handle with the tape on it is about .565"...not very thick in terms of a boat rod... so I thought I would beef it up a bit with foam....not sure about balance is a consideration for what I am doing.....kind of see this as a rod to use in a kayak with bait...


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

If you need any help Dave, let me know, you can run down one day and we can take care of it...


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

cutting 4" off the butt isn't going to hurt it. The rod is going to be totally different anyway from the tip getting broken off. Cutting off the butt is also a whole lot easier than cutting a reel seat off buying a new one and mounting it. Take what you've got fix it the way YOU want it and fish it, if you don't like how it fishes in the end your not out much more than some time.


----------

